# 71 GTO - GTO Decals



## johng1971gto (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone have the specs for the location of the GTO decals on the trunk and fenders?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Can help you out on fender placement of the GTO decal. Can't help on deck lid placement till I can move two pallets, a car, and get to the back of another car inside my warehouse.

The fender am referencing is pass side (on an original paint car).

1)Rear of fender, from the stamped peak line of the fender , measure down 6 1/2". 
2) from the rear jamb measure forward 3 1/2". That is your starting point, which is the very top center edge of the G in G T O. 
3)moving toward front of car, to center the O, it is 6 7/8" straight down from the stamped peak line, to the top center edge of the "O"

Once it quits raining a bunch, have a day of organizing and can move a few cars and get to the trunk lid dimensions.


----------

